# Rat/mice infestation and pregnacy!



## mamaofthree

Hi ladies,

I live in an old rented property, and for over a week we have had a mouse and rat infestation!!!! Pest control are involved, however we live by a stream and railway track, thus its hard to get rid of the little buggers.

I have been bleaching the house, and anti bacing EVERYTHING, but am scared about the virus they harbour clv... Has anyone dealt with such an infestation and were ur bubs ok????

Im such a worrier!!! thanks. x x x x


----------



## Gary

Hey mamofthree, just make sure you keep doing what you are doing with regards to hygeine.

Rats carry leptospirosis in their urine which causes Weils disease in humans.

It is very rare to get Weils disease but it does kill

If there are any sign of rat droppings, get someone else to clean them up & then mop with bleach water.

If you or anyone else develop flu like symptoms go to your GP without delay & explain that there is a risk of Weils

Look, I'm not trying to scare you, rather I think it better you know the facts.


----------



## mystika802

Just be careful and use gloves all the time, dont touch your mouth at all just in case and try to keep your hands washed all the time. I run a reptile breeding company www.centralontarioexotics.com and obviously since all my animals eat rats our orders for rats and mice are in the hundreds per week.....so I have to pick them up etc, when I found out I was pregnant I looked into it and talked to a dr who said its very rare to catch anything but its from getting their urine on your hands and then ingesting it. So as long as your really super careful you should be fine, just make sure your watching for droppings, dont keep clothes on the floor etc, bread on counters etc


----------



## emmi26

aw hun hope yr ok im terrified of them we have a harvest mouse that nips out from under the hedge and eats my daughters strawberry plant but hes right down the garden and he is a lone ranger !!!
think he lives in a neighbours shed down the road hope you get rid of them soon x


----------



## mamaofthree

I know! My partner was out the other nite and i cud hear them scurrying about, i had to call him to come back early as was petrified!!! Also i read they carry, cant remember the full name of virus but something 'choriomeningitis' which cause micro/macro cephalis and visual along with neurological problems in the developing fetus!!! Pest control said you can get it from their saliva, bedding, poo....well anything in contact with them really....so just scared as they have been in here a few weeks and are not falling for the poison or traps!

Think if we cant get rid, may use it as an excuse to break contack and move.....thanks guys, may ask my m/w for blood test juts incase, as the children and my partner were all very sick last week (prob just a tummy bug from school) But i was fine....so being a stress head..lol x


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

I am horrified of rats I have even moved before due to that


----------



## summer rain

Hi

I did research into this as we used to live in housing assoc properties that had gaps all along the outside walls that they had covered with kitchen units and so they could come in but we had no way of closing the gaps ourselves and mice always came in. The first flat was awful, although no rats managed to come in they were milling about outside but at one point we had about 50 mice; the house wasn't too bad but we had a problem with field mice coming into the house just to chill. 

It does seem that most of the more deadlier viruses or those that can cause birth defects at least in mice are found in the US and Canada; not in the UK. I do understand rats here do carry weils disease. While theoretically the possibility is there of them carrying all these other things in the UK I've not seen any hard evidence of it but I have heard they do carry salmonella and other food posioning bugs so you have to be extremely cautious of that. With regard to poison many mice and rats now avoid the grain based ones, they prefer fatty foods or in the case of field mice insects and grubs. We wasted £160 getting the council contracted pest controllers to put the grain based poison down and the mice didn't touch a single grain. We then got these clear boxes with a play-doh thing inside but it was poisoned; rentokil do them as do some other smaller companies; they cost between £2.50 and £5 each, the boxes are completely sealed and childproof/pet proof and can even be placed outdoors. It took them a week or so for them to take the bait but they did and the greedy buggers finished off all the boxes in one evening. We then didn't see a single mouse again for nearly two years. Still it is scary and if the problem cannot be solved I think you should move. We now live in a newbuild flat (again housing assoc. we got it via the choice in lettings system) because we just didn't trust any other property type in London to not have a mice or rat problem. 

Soph x


----------



## mummyconfused

omg, i have mice running around and not going near my traps!! I have bread on the counters and have cloths on the floor foldered!!! Im so scared now!!


----------



## mystika802

You will be able to tell if they are into the bread on the counter, best to put it in the fridge though, if you see little crumbs around it or holes in the bag throw it out, they can go to the bathroom on the clothes that you leave on the floor though :/


----------



## mamaofthree

mummyconfused said:


> omg, i have mice running around and not going near my traps!! I have bread on the counters and have cloths on the floor foldered!!! Im so scared now!!

Nevr leave any foods out for them, you will never get rid!!! Even if u cant see bite marks out of the bread etc....they are prob eating crumbs off the floor, and i wudnt take the chance...they cud be walking over it during the nite....urghhh i hate them! I agree with mystika, and keep everything sealed and in cupboards. x


----------



## mummyconfused

OMG im bleaching my house top to bottom today!!!!! OMG ihope bubs is ok


----------



## kcw81

We had mice a month ago in our kitchen!! It was sooo nasty! And I was freaking out because we didn't realize it until late and the mice had been cruising around in our silverware drawers and walking on our cutting board and of course peeing and going poo on everything!! sneaky little buggers!! We put all dishware and silverware out of their reach and of course washed everything and I threw away all foods that were open or left out like apples on the counter. We put out traps with dog food kibble right next to them in all the areas we found the droppings and we killed about 5 or 6 mice and I have not seen one in about 2 weeks. I think they are gone and after that I have done a full clean of course!! ITs soo nasty. 
I was so worried that I had caught something but I am fine and I am sure you will be too, just be careful what you eat and what you eat off of!


----------



## mummyconfused

I just bleached everything... My house is spotless. going to get rat sac now


----------



## mamaofthree

Mummyconfused, iam sure you will be fine hun.......I was just freaking out cuz i obviously knew they werent hygienic, but didnt realise the extent of their germs, and viruses!!!! However summer rain i think it was says this isnt as likely in the uk. (dont know where yu are tho hun.

Anyway, looks like they are avoiding the traps and poison, as can still hear them running about havng a jolly old time lol partying all night. hahaha.

Grrrrrrr they are driving me mad!!!!

Am tempted to ask m/w about it tho, as there are bloods you can have taken, and it might reassure me, so annoying as have a 10month old crawling around on the floor also!!! Disgusting! 

Pest control said 'if you ever see a rat, even if in ur garden you must report it as they are such a health hazzard'.....yuk. x x x x


----------



## mamaofthree

Ooooh just noticed ur from aus, and i think summer rain said viruses most common in rodents from canada???x


----------



## mummyconfused

i hope its just canada!! Anyway was a great excuse to clean the house top to bottom on my day off lol I am completely buggered now


----------



## hb1

you can plug up small holes with wire wool - they can't chew through that. If you can get a pencil through a hole a mouse can get through.

Also - mice urinate constantly - they leave a little trail of wee everywhere they go so constantly bleach work surfaces.

hx


----------



## mamaofthree

Really gross, but also we thought we had locked our washing away safely in a cupboard(like a pantry type thing with a lock and no holes or so we thought!!!) but the damn rodents have chewed thru all my pants....I MEAN ALL OF THEM!!! gross! nothing else, just mine??!!! Now i really feel like they are after me, so out to by all new underwear..lol x


----------



## mrsbling

We live very close to open countryside, so we have field mice which used to come in to the garage.....so i bought some Bait boxes from B&Q and put down peppermint oil and havent seen them since. Apparently mice do not like peppermint oil as the scent is too strong for them.

Bait boxes worked well and saw results in a few days ....also if you have any vent bricks around the base of the property you need to get those covered up with something breathable that the mice cannot get through (B&Q sell some type of metal gauze that you can cut to fit).

Hope it all gets sorted soon x


----------

